# Mann Lake ProVent Jackets?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Anybody try the new(er) Mann Lake ProVent jacket? 
My Dadant vented suit has irked me for the last time and am deciding between the ProVent or Ultra Breeze jackets.
BTW: why cant any manufacturer develop decent cuffs? Its like an afterthought.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Anybody try the new(er) Mann Lake ProVent jacket?
> My Dadant vented suit has irked me for the last time and am deciding between the ProVent or Ultra Breeze jackets.
> BTW: why cant any manufacturer develop decent cuffs? Its like an afterthought.


take a look at Brushy Mountain's ventilated suit


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm using the newer Provent Suit on sale and I like it. I'm ordering the jacket tonight as we are hitting the triple digits.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

MTN-Bees said:


> I'm using the newer Provent Suit on sale and I like it. I'm ordering the jacket tonight as we are hitting the triple digits.


How's the face on the ProVent? Does it rest against the face? Will also check the Brushy version as they look to be of the same material.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

No there is plenty of space and does not rest against the face. The mesh is different then most ventilated suits and jackets.


----------



## rmax51 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have full suit and like it a lot.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I have one I just purchased this spring and yes if not careful it will lay on your chin and you will be stung, I have found out the hard way. It also has a black patch on the pocket with a bee which my bees seem to want to attack.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I use this and like it a lot. Work on bees about 12-14 hours a week minimum. Got it at Rural King.
http://www.midlandhardware.com/2025...L6Vk_bWvim4mmJYFUgBo9BoCwRTw_wcB#.V1DkndUrLC0


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay, so I bought the Brushy and am now having second thoughts due to the veil/hood. Does the ProVent use the ventillated material for the hood?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes the hood is all vent material. I like it because when it's really hot we seem to get a pretty good thermal breeze which helps with evaporation. Like most English veils, if your not careful the face area could be stung from the screen pushing against your face. I have never been stung through any of my jackets or suits. Only when bees have made their way inside have I gotten nailed. I'm very happy with it and hoping it can stand up to the daily use it will get.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

MTN-Bees said:


> Yes the hood is all vent material. I like it because when it's really hot we seem to get a pretty good thermal breeze which helps with evaporation. Like most English veils, if your not careful the face area could be stung from the screen pushing against your face. I have never been stung through any of my jackets or suits. Only when bees have made their way inside have I gotten nailed. I'm very happy with it and hoping it can stand up to the daily use it will get.


Thanks for the follow up!
Just ordered the ProVent and will probably return the Brushy. Will make sure to update this post with a side-by-side comparison while I have both on hand. 
The Brushy veil is simply one off the previous generation jackets and seems more like an expensive afterthought.


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had the same experience with the ProVent fencing veil. I've been stung on the chin on three occasions already. A ball cap or visor worn under the veil helps, but that's one more thing to remember. I checked with Mann Lake, but there are no zip-on alternatives that fit the ProVent.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Good point- I wear a ball cap with mine. Likely the reason I don't get the face stings.


----------



## ono1 (Jun 6, 2016)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Thanks for the follow up!
> Just ordered the ProVent and will probably return the Brushy. Will make sure to update this post with a side-by-side comparison while I have both on hand.
> The Brushy veil is simply one off the previous generation jackets and seems more like an expensive afterthought.


I look forward to reading your follow up. I was thinking of a Brushy for my wife, but having a vented veil seems like a good idea.


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm happy with my Brushy Mountain vented jacket with a dome hood.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, have both the Mann Lake ProVent Jacket (L) and the Brushy Mountain Vented Jacket (L) with the Hat/Veil combo on hand. 
On initial inspection, the Mann Lake is a slightly lighter build (more airy) and the Brushy is built a bit beefier. Definitely the Brushy is more "fitted" but the Mann Lake has extra room. The vented hood on the Mann Lake is a priority for me whereas the Brushy hat/veil is honestly an absolute pain in the stinger. The neck material is simply too short and does not allow one to look down or up without pulling the hat off. Let me state: I am not a giraffe. The hood/veil on the Mann Lake has tons of room and is spacious in front of the face. Id be hard pressed to see how I could get a sting in the chin. It is a bit strange that the ML has pockets on the far sides rather than in front like most.
Oh, and I already checked to see if the hoods were interchangeable...nope!

ML ProVent:
















Brushy:


----------



## ono1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the follow up. And, thanks Tulsa for your input.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I am using a Mann Lake Pro Vent jacket. LOVE it! As has been mentioned, the hood has LOTS of room. NO more stings on the chin and nose!!!!! :banana: A HUGE improvement over their previous vented jackets and suit. I will be buying another and a full suit when they go on sale again.


----------



## ono1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Good to know, thanks! 

I just received Mann's email blast, and the Pro Vent isn't on sale.


----------



## msimmonds (Jun 4, 2016)

I like the Ultra Breeze, it's cool and comfortable.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

I bought the Pro Vent this spring and have been using it almost exclusively, maybe 20 hrs per week. I don't know if the closure lends itself to careless sealing or if I am missing something but I have never had so many bees inside my veil before. Maybe it is just numbers. I have also never had so many hives to work or so many hours working bees, but I am considering buying some other brand of ventilated suit and retiring this one as a spare.
Ray


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

The veil does have a Velcro flap that does need to be sealed. It's just something you need to ensure you seal. Just like any type of PPE, you need to ensure it is put on properly. I have never had bees get into the suit.


----------



## patncin (Jun 10, 2016)

pro vent jacket is on sale now $90 at mann lake


----------



## WisconsinBees (Sep 19, 2015)

ono1 said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> I just received Mann's email blast, and the Pro Vent isn't on sale.


ProVent is on today's sale (Good from June 16-19, 2016) Price dropped from $119.95 to $89.95. You save $30. I just ordered one. Check out this link - http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeepi...zing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=VS-600-605


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Returned mine and decided to keep the Brushy Mountain version. Just a status update.


----------



## abbee (Nov 2, 2014)

I have 2 of the Mann Lakes suits. And one Ultra Breeze. The zipper broke on the first ML the second time worn, plastic zipper. The UB suites have brass zippers and are better built. 

If I had to buy another suit it would be the Ultra Breeze. I've had it soaked with honey and trash and stingers from cutouts. Tossed in the washer multiple times. Not sure how many washings the ML suite can take.


----------

